# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Kunatat!!!!

## Busy Girl

Moj forumiste me thoni njer si shkoni me kunatat ju se une po cmendem  :perqeshje: .
Se kuptoj jane me te vertet ku nata apo jam e manget une dhe si kuptoj ahha.
Filloni ju ndonje histori se une do filloj te shkruaj dhe me gjith ato qe kam per te thene duhet me botuar liber *_-
KAm vendosur qe shkrimete mia tja dedikoj te kjo teme duke qene se spara marrin ere fare nga interneti ju ka bere mendja vetem Fb.
Nejse se u zgjata si fillim vazhdoni njer te degjojme cbehet.
Ju pershendes

----------


## Prudence

Bizkë,

unë moj motër, pata fat  :buzeqeshje: , im shoq është tek pull, no borther no sister.  :buzeqeshje: 

tani cfare kam dëgjuar.

shumica kanë ankesa, por kam ketu në pallat dy nuse vëllezërish që shkojnë sh fare me njëra tjetrën, ndërkaq unë në të ardhmen kam për të qenë kunat, (pasi vëllai është ende beqar) por seç kam një ndjesi, që do ta dua dhe do përpiqem të bëj më të mirën që të shkojë mirë me të dhe ajo me time më. 
Ndërsa njëra këtu tek puna, ndihet e bezdisur nga ardhja e shpeshtë e kunatave në shtëpi të mamasë(pasi kjo jeton me vjehrrën), jo në kuadrin e vizitave, por ato bujtin me ditë të tëra. Tani ato e kanë nënë vërtet por edhe rehati nusës së vëllait nuk duhet ti prishet sa herë të teket ty për pushime.

Nejse se rasti rastit nuk i ngjan, po ti ndaj gjërat këtu dhe shpreh dufin dhe në shtëpi ruhe atmosferën, se dhe nga turinjtë e varur nuk fiton gjë.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## teta

keshill nga teta
rrespekti ne familje te burrit tregon per kulturen tende
por edhe ruajtja e dinjitetit personal  eshte shenj e vet rrespektit
vendos vijat e kuqe,neper te cialt askush nuk mund te kaloi(do ket rrezistenc nje kohe,por pastaja do jet nje happy end)

----------

AlbaneZ (21-11-2014),loneeagle (21-01-2015)

----------


## Busy Girl

Prudence moj zemer me te vertet paske patur fat. Une qe thua ti kam 3 kunata. Une jam e mesit e 2 dmth qekur jam fejuar kunata e madhe me ka marre me sy te keq.
Ndonjher me vjen keq por nuk eshte faji im. Kam nje vjerre shume te urte me te nuk prishesh per asgje dhe ajo i ka kercyer ne qafe te gjores.
Ajo vetem zihet me time vjehrre i jep urdhera per cdo gje edhe buken ja shtron ajo ne tavoline dhe njeher po ti thote gjys llafi behet NAMI.
Nejse keshtu u fejova une dhe qe diten e pare si ne shtepine time u futa ne muhabet e ne pune e ne guzhine. Sapo mbarova shkollen e larte.
te gjitheve i hyra ne zemer perves kunates se madhe(e vogla akoma nuk ishte fejuar). Vjehrra me do shume dhe gjate dites fliste me mua per gjithcka.
Ketu ajo plasi nga xhelozia i dukej sikur erdha une dhe i permbysa perandorine. E gjeta shtatezane dhe kur lindi ja doja femijen sikur ta kisha mbese ajo sdonte as tja prekja.I blija rroba te bukura realisht te shtrenja nga 50 euro nje fustan per nje femi dhe ajo i hidhte ne plehra me gjith qese.
Xhelozonte te une per gjithcka per ato qe flisja per ato qe dija per ato qe beja per cfare vishja. Theksoj qe kunata ime eshte me 8 vjecare dhe gjith jeten ka ndenjur e mbyllur ne shtepi, e kishte mesuar burrin ti merrte leje edhe kur shkonte ne banjo thoshte se i pelqente keshtu. Kur erdha une ajo shihte qe une dilja me shoqerine per kafe kisha pavaresine time, nuk i kerkoja kurre leje askujt pervec se lajmeroja qe po iki ketu ose aty. Kunates na i hypi krimi donte dhe ajo te dilte pse ajo e jo une.
Mundohesha ta mbaja afer edhe kur kishte ndonje ide absurde e mbeshtesja por jo cfare merrja vesh vetem llafe mbas shpine dhe jo llafe por 9990 te zeza.ishte mesuar te flinte te gjith diten dhe pa e ekzagjeruar fare  binte ne gjume ne 7 ose 8 te darkes dhe cohej ne 4 te mbazdites une habitesha. kishte krijuar nje skenar qe cdo kush qe vinte ne shtepi kusherirat e burrave hallat dajat tezet kjo nuk zbriste pothuajse kurre poshte por te gjith duhet te shkonin ta takonin larte.Me pake fjale nje femer pertace ne kulm femijen e vet edhe sot nuk din ta mbaj ja ka rritur vjehrra nga mengjesi deri ne darke as nuk pyeste njeher a ka ngrene apo jo. qante vajza naten cohej kunati i bente xhiro kjo gjume.
Eh cte te them te pakten familjen e burrit e kam shume te mire kam vjehrrin e mrekullueshem dhe i dua shume te dy si prinder.
Une i them kto ketu por ne realitet si kam thene pasi nuk dua te hap debate per asgje. Ndoneher habitem me veten por i duruari i fituari.

----------


## Prudence

po mire qe e duroka burri moj xhane....ne ketyre taneve pronto dhe kur vjen puna...ngaterohemi nganjehere  :shkelje syri: 

ti mjafton qe e ke mire me vjehrren, ajo zoja tjeter si te doje.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Busy Girl

po nrm mua ajo me intereson une e kam mire me te gjith pjesen tjeter te familjes dhe te thuash mire eshte pak.Burri saj duron nga halli se kane 2 femije. Djemte te 3 si vellezer jan djem unik sinqerisht na rrin pronto per cdo gje. 
Une kam edhe kunaten tjeter te shpia ime nusen e vellait po prz shkojme si motra me njera tjetren sprishemi kurre. Kurse me kte zihesh tu honger kadaif  :perqeshje:

----------


## Prudence

Hahhahaha

Zihesh tu honger kadaif


Hahahhahaha

Sa kisha pa e degjuar. Po ku u ka shkuar mendja hahahahha

----------


## mia@

Problem e paske busy. Mesa kuptoj jetoni ne nje ndertese. Asnjehere s'me ka pelqyer ideja qe vellezerit te jetonin ne nje ndertese 2-3 kateshe. Do s'do do kesh perplasje, qofte dhe per femijet. 
Keto femra qe jane tere turinj fatkeqesisht kane fat. U bien burra te urte qe ua durojne te gjitha pord.... 
Ti qendroji indiferente. Sa me te pakta fjalet me te aq me mire. Nuk ka per te ndryshuar se njerez te tille nuk shikojne pertej hundes se tyre. Kam njohur femra te tilla. Q
Zakonisht grindjet krijohen me shume me motrat e burrit, por ti e paske me nuset e kuneterve. Me sakte me njeren prej tyre. Une personalisht i kam marredheniet shume te mira. Plus qe te mira do i kem se as nuk takohemi shpesh. Rralle e per mall po u ndeshem ne Shqiperi.Se dhe ato jetojne jashte.

----------


## Busy Girl

ahhaha proudence edhe une e kisha harruar kete fjale derisa njoha kunaten hahah
Mia po per momentin akoma jetojme bashke pasi po behen shtepite e reja ku do te jemi ne vete(me ne fund).
Kam nje tip qe i mbaj perbrenda gjithmone ate cfare kam sepse nuk dua te hap llafe kot fundja sja vlen pasi ajo aq ka nuk eshte se do llogjikoj me shume.
Sa mire qe qeke ti se vriske mendjen shume i takon rralle. Me motren e burrit jam mire se eshte edhe me e vogel ndoshta por edhe e urte eshte.
Kunaten tjeter e kam zot na ruaj me njeri indiferent se ajo sme kane pare syte vjen nje here ne jave ne darke vone e iken qe ne 7 e 30 rrin si e trembur pfff rob i shushatur edhe buk nuk han te ne sikur na ka hasem. ahhaha me vjen te qesh ndonjer ca femrash me rrethojne.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

un kam tre kunata, vec nje njoh, te tjerat i njof nga FB'ja sepse si kam takuar ndonjehereme kete kunaten qe jeton ne amerik, spara behem shume, thjesht sna perpuqet karakterikemi vec nje miresjellje siperfaqsore  :buzeqeshje: . Ama ka pasure raste qe deshia ta ngjeshia fytyres me disa komente "rude" qe bente, por ngaqe e shikoja vec njehere ne vit, nuk reagoja, dhe per hall te burrit mundohesha te mos krijoj konfliktama kesaj radhe, si me e rritur qe jam tani lol (ajo eshte 6 vjet me e madhe), do ja ngjesh fytyres po tha ndonje koment te papelqyeshem kur te na vizitoj ose kur ta vizitoj  :perqeshje:

----------


## Busy Girl

Hahahha Vallai o Rexhina ashtu e duan te ezaurojne nervin nganjer, Ti i ke larg edhe do me ja ngjesh ftyres imagjino une me 3 kunata ne shpi ahhaha

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

pupu, sdua ta imagjinoj  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Busy Girl

Ahahah e imagjinoj une perdite per ty  :i ngrysur:  . Perzotin stres i madh eshte njera hedh tjetra pret pupup une mes te trejave kam zgjedhur mos te flas mirmengjes mirmbrema llafet e teperta sjellin sherr haha.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

se di si e ben busy, un do ndihesha shume e pa rehatshme…vec njehere (1 muaj) shkova te jetoja tek kunata dhe kunati (vellai i burrit)…dhe te dy sduruam…nuk ishte se kishim problem me ta, por nuk ndihesh rehat, do ate "space'in" tend  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## hot_prinz

Rexh, se ka cdokush ate space-in tend.  :ngerdheshje: 

Busja eshte survivor.

Imen edhe une shkova iher musafir ne nje vend tjeter tek disa te aferm te larget, e aty nga mesnata na futen me fjete me nje dhome mua dhe nje tjeter, edhe pse i kisha bo 10 ore vozitje e isha i rraskapitur per fjetje, ai tjetri aq shume kerrhatke sa qe nuk munda ta boj as nje sy gjume. Tani kur m'thote dikush eja me fjete, i thom flm shume po vetem njehere "asishet" plaka.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Hahahahah, shiko ti as nje nate sduron imagjino busyn  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Lulke

Teme e lezeçme , por.... mos na fusni ide t'keqe nkok ne beqareve se i marrim gjerat me frik pastaj.  :perqeshje:

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Teme e lezeçme , por.... mos na fusni ide t'keqe nkok ne beqareve se i marrim gjerat me frik pastaj.



Mos ki frike,beqareve u duhet optimizem.Jo gjithmone kunatat jane te keqija.
Ka raste kur kunatat jane te mira dhe vjerra eshte e keqe, por ka dhe raste kur kunatat dalin te keqija dhe vjerra del po prap e keqe.

----------


## Busy Girl

ahhahah serafim  me kto qe i the ngeli beqare vajza haha shiko lulke une thash kam kunaten time dmth nusen e vellait dhe e dua si motren time po edhe vjerren e kam te mire kshu qe ku i dihet ndoshta te bien te miraa.
Rexhina po he moj he qama hallin se hoti sdin hihi.

----------


## Lulke

ahahhaahhaaaha tani mle beqare gjith jeten ti mu , 

demek o jan vjehrrat o jan kunatat t'kqinja , rruge te mesme ska ?  :ngerdheshje:  

Un per vete nusen e tim vellai e du shum , sdi si e kam me motren time , them se edhe mua ashtu do me duan...gjithmon kur ti vije koha.  :ngerdheshje:

----------

*~Rexhina~* (30-11-2014)

----------

